# Chapman University Cinematography Emphasis Fall 2020



## Bsen (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello folks,

It's kinda late update, I received my offer from Chapman University for Cinematography Emphasis program Thursday, Mar 12th. Please let me know if any of you received yours? Also, I would love to know what is the acceptance rate for their cinematography program?

Funny thing: At the moment when I received the Offer, I thought the April Fools arrived earlier for me this year.😂😂😂


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 14, 2020)

Bsen said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> It's kinda late update, I received my offer from Chapman University for Cinematography Emphasis program Thursday, Mar 12th. Please let me know if any of you received yours? Also, I would love to know what is the acceptance rate for their cinematography program?
> 
> Funny thing: At the moment when I received the Offer, I thought the April Fools arrived earlier for me this year.😂😂😂


Hi there!

I also received my acceptance on the 12th and I am also in the cinematography track.

I actually have no idea how many people apply and how many get in, but I would also love to know!

congrats on your acceptance!


----------



## Hash (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi, 

I also received my acceptance on 12th. Did you guys receive any scholarship offer?


----------



## Bsen (Mar 14, 2020)

Hash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also received my acceptance on 12th. Did you guys receive any scholarship offer?


Do you have to apply it or the school provides when you receive the offer?


----------



## Bsen (Mar 14, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I also received my acceptance on the 12th and I am also in the cinematography track.
> 
> ...


Congratulation!!!!! I can't wait to meet you people in Fall 2020


----------

